# Pella Select Storm door..



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

What do you mean you just replaced the frame?
The frame is not going to sag, unless the jambs are moving.


----------



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

Actually Joe the hinges went bad on my fist one. I called Pella and they basically asked me if I had a contractor put the door in. I said no why would I if u have the express install system. I told them my 4 yr old could get that door in. They basically told.me to screw. The jams were fine.

Don't know?...ask someone...


----------



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

So I went to lowes. They had an open box I got it for god price. It's basically the jams and screen. I already had the glass and hardware from the old door. I was going for an Anderson 3000 but the price was right...

Don't know?...ask someone...


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

I don't know the Pella door you are referencing very well but I can tell you that the Andersen unit is very solidly built. 

Instead of trying to make something fit or work with what you got, might be better suited to save the duplicated efforts and just go with the Andersen.


----------



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

Ur right. I am a huge proponent of do it right the first time. But I save over 200 bucks. Now when I re-installed the same Pella. I put a little bit of thought into it and reinforced the jams with better screws and siliconed them on also. Also I learned in the recent days my wife left the previous door open on a windy day. So that would explain the sag and also the movement in the aluminum at the corners. Let's see what happens. My uncle make aluminum Windows in Italy and he said he can reinforce the door for me so its more solid. He in town soon. But right now the new door is mint...closes on the money with a slam....and the closers seem to be a different model.

Don't know?...ask someone...


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I make sure to include a safety spring on any storm door.
That way if the wind catches it, it will stop before damage is done.
Every older Pella door I've seen has failed.
The bottom part leaks and swells up.


----------



## HomeSealed (Jan 3, 2008)

joecaption said:


> I make sure to include a safety spring on any storm door.
> That way if the wind catches it, it will stop before damage is done.


Cheap insurance for just a couple bucks...


----------



## pkrapp74 (Dec 16, 2011)

Pella doesn't even make their storm doors anymore. That division was sold to Larson Storm Doors about 4 years ago. I agree that the quality of the doors are horrible. I have an Anderson 4000 on my front door, and an Emco 300 (which actually owns Andersons Storm Door division) on my back door. BTW....I am a sales rep for Pella....Pella storm doors are notorius for horrible hardware!


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's a web site called Pis*ed off consumers. (you fill in the blanks)
There's thousands of complaints about Pella and all there ad hipe and 0 follow up on complaints.


----------



## valcarmo72 (Feb 20, 2013)

You Know Joe my mom has a sun room at her house that has all beautiful Pella picture Windows. All wood. Beautiful matching sliding door and all the Windows have blinds in them...there are what u call top quality...about 20 years old...that's when Pella was a good window and door maker. Larson has ruined Pella...the Larson products are better made than the Pella they make now. Storm doors for example....Anderson has gotten a little cheap to but you can buy a top quality from Anderson still.

Don't know?...ask someone...


----------



## Pellawandd (Jan 30, 2012)

*Pella Windows and Doors*

Thanks for sharing your feedback on your storm doors. If you have a question about our products, please connect with Pella Storm Door Customer Service at 1-866-809-9460 Monday - Friday 7:30 a.m. - 4:30 p.m. CST, so we can assist you. You can also email customer service at [email protected]. We look forward to hearing from you!
Regards, 
Erin F., Pella Community Manager


----------



## jennifermiller (Jan 27, 2014)

joecaption said:


> I make sure to include a safety spring on any storm door.
> That way if the wind catches it, it will stop before damage is done.
> Every older Pella door I've seen has failed.
> The bottom part leaks and swells up.


Well yes joe its really important to take safety measures as the high velocity winds during hurricanes and storms often get produced and that generates uplifting effect that can be damaging. Moreover using good film glass for the window same as that coming with the impact windows would do..I guess.Apart from this one can also use great quality frames made up of metal or oak wood or even can also be beneficial.


----------

